
App Engine SDK 1.3.0 Released Including Support for Larger User Uploads - bandris
http://googleappengine.blogspot.com/2009/12/app-engine-sdk-130-released-including.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+GoogleAppEngineBlog+%28Google+App+Engine+Blog%29
======
ivenkys
"For example, we've sped up many reflective operations by up to 10x resulting
in improvements on the order of 10% for applications based on dynamic
languages"

More than the Blobstore API - i am more excited about this. Clojure/Scala on
GAE.

~~~
va_coder
I'm curious why you prefer functional languages that excel at concurrency for
the GAE. As far as I know you can only write sequential apps on the Google
AppEngine.

~~~
ivenkys
Admittedly those languages excel at concurrency but i am more interested in
trying out those languages on the GAE for the increase in Speed of
Development., so the sequential bit is not very relevant to me.

------
Tichy
Now if only they would lift the limit of 1MB for the Imaging API. What use is
the uploaded profile picture if I can not resize it.

~~~
sidmitra
>"The new Blobstore API is now available in both App Engine SDKs for local
development. At this time it can only be used by applications that have
enabled billing."

I'm not sure on this yet, but do billing enabled accounts not have those 1MB
limits as they can be easily billed right??

~~~
Tichy
the documentation does not differentiate between billing enabled or not, so I
assume the limit is for all accounts.

------
uriel
But there is no way to access or manipulate the blogs from app engine code
(unless you url.fetch them!). Rather underwhelming.

